# Mocking Bird



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Someone in my Wildlife Rehab class has a baby mocking bird that she is asking me to take on for the duration of the winter. She has her hands full, and wants someone who loves birds to have the honors. I know very little about Mockingbirds! and was wondering if any of you had any valuable input on the subject?? I'm concerned about the night singing... I think... it may be kind of nice??? I have read a few contradicting experiences with Mockingbirds. This particular bird was found and brought to her for rehab. It can not be released until the winter is over... I just wanted to run it past all of my fellow bird friends on Pigeon-Talk before I made any decisions. Thanks for your ideas here.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Cricket. I happen to have a soft spot for mockingbirds, although I've never rehabbed one. I think I may have a book specifically on them at home which I will look for tonight, in case there is anything relevant.

Anyway, I really don't have advice at this time. I do know they love raisens and they're not the nicest during baby season (which you won't have to worry about). Does he have any disabilities at this time? Would you house him by himself or would he have a roommate of another kind?

I'll check in tomorrow if I find anything of any consequence out.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HiCricket,


Baby must be kept definitely "warm" untill for sure reliably endothermic...then, allowed free roam...

Needs to be fed fresh 'Live' foods consisting of the correct Insect kinds, and for these to also be either de-winged or de-legged and or torn to pieces as well as they watch, as well as only fed into the Baby's mouth-throat 'head-first'...also ripe Fruit bits or re-hydrated dried Berries of various kinds...

Do not give Water under any circumstances...when they are grown up enough they can drink all they like on their own...till then, they get their hydration from the moisture in their Foods only...otherwise Water given to a Baby Mocker will easily drown them.

If raised in a house, the Mocker will learn all the little sounds you did not know were there...CarKeys, squeaky fauctet, Silver-Ware-Drawer tinkle, whatever...and will 'sing' those...once old enough.

Fresh fish bits or guts cut into tiny pieces, from Sushi-Bars are good...canned Water-Pack Sardines will do in a pinch, but should be rolled in powdered 'Super Greens' and other suppliments...

Ripe Dark Cherries or dried ones re-hydrated and torn into little bits are important for their Calcium up-take for good bone developement...

Once 'released' they will have to confront other Mockers about territory matters and will likely get chased to exhaustion...

Do not cage...

Once old enough (s)he will hunt Bugs around your house...if you have any for them to hunt.

They must be able TO hunt...

They react badly to anything long and narrowish or Snake-like...garden hoses, broom handles...and so on...

Small amounts of Meal Worms are okay if killed immediately before feeding...but they are not the best food...

If you have to use them, let them spend a week at room temps in a bowl with plain dry raw Oatmeal and fresh sliced Apples and Potatoes, first...

Good luck...!

Really now that I think of it,Young and not going to fly for a long time yet 'Baby' Mockers...are supposed TO be on-the-ground or in low bushes and so on, where their parents fly down to feed them.

Are you really sure this little one needed to be 'rescued' (Question)

Can you post an image of them...(Question)


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

If you have to raise it all winter you can feed it certain dog/cat food that is high in protein, two that are really the best for them when they can't get bugs is Purina senior protection formula or Chicken soup for the cat lovers soul adult light, the are high in protein and low in iron and first ingredient is chicken. They do also eat some fruit. Yes, they do sing at night, I love to hear them, but some people get upset with their singing at night. The hardest thing about rehabbing any baby bird by itself is that they don't learn all their songs that is taught by parents especially danger calls. Then you have to becareful so it doesn't imprint on you. One thing nice is mockers will mimic other birds. I'm laughing right now thinking about them and starlings because they are both very loud birds outside and I swear they have a competition going on who can be the loudest. 
Here's a picture of a baby Mocking bird I had.









Here's an adult that sits by my window and looks in at me.









Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, can you post a picture to help us know about how old he is?

One of the MOST IMPORTANT things I can tell you about Mockingbirds is they are highly susceptible to Metabolic Bone Disease. This disease will cause them to get completely down and cause them to be unable to walk or stand. The best thing you can do is feed it plenty of fruit every day. They love cherries, grapes, smushed apple bits. Don't forget never to give a bird avocado as it will kill them. 

One of the things you can feed him off and on during the day is soaked dog pellets. We use Science Diet, adult, small bites, soaked but not soggy. When you feed him these bits, dip some in a product called Osteoform which is dicalcium phosphate and will also help his bones keep from deteriorating.

I can't stress to you how important this is. We had an entire nest come down with this disease but it is reversible with plenty of fruit and calcium.

Don't worry about the night singing. I can't remember any (and we have had a lot of them over the years) doing this. They are truly wonderful little birds and will bond with you quickly. He does not need to fly free but should be let out, under close supervision, a few times a day. They are like most birds, a cage is their security area and to me they feel more comfortable in them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's also important that they have some exposure to direct/real sunlight every day. If that's not possible for any reason then a high quality full spectrum light would be needed.

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

WOW... lots to consider here, huh??? I do not know the exact age. I do not have a photo yet. The young woman who is currently feeding him was kind enough to take this baby in as a rehab. It has no other choice at this point but to be rehabbed and kept in over the winter. I would keep him/her in my sunroom in a bird cage. I would certainly allow the bird monitored time outside of its temp. cage. I do not have another bird, other than my pigeons, who live out in their loft. I would enjoy helping this baby out. The nutritional requirements sound complicated, yet I believe that with all of your input, I would be able to meet all of these demands. That is why I posted here!!! Sooo, I will get some more information from the current keeper of the mocker and get right back to you all with more details. My Vet says to do it. He also loves Mockingbirds and would be willing to help out. I'm so lucky to rent my shop from this Vet. Sooooo... hmmm... yeah... well.... I need to re-read these replies and let it sink in. Maggie, where would I get the dicalcium phosphate? Jedds? and Phil, since it will be winter here, where would I find these delicious bugs??? Rockie, thanks for checking in your book. Mary Ann, what lovely photos!!! and how did your baby release??? and Terry, do you mean take the cage outside for a few each sunny day?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a fun experience you have ahead. What I understand about mockingbirds is that only an unmated male will sing at night (I read this on a mockingbird site last year when I had one singing all night outside of my room ). Each pair or single male has a certain area in a neighborhood that is theirs and generally no other mockingbirds come into that territory. When they find a mate, they stop the singing at night. Hopefully the information is correct.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I'll need to check with our rehab group who orders the dicalcium phosphate for us to find out where to get some. Your vet would probably be a good source to check with. I believe Cynthia uses a calcium liquid (which I wish I could find) for her pigeons.

As to imprinting - there is no way (that I know of) to get around it especially since you will need to keep it over winter. The baby will see you as "mama" &
will definitely bond with you. I agree that you should keep it over because if it is small it will have a tough time fending for itself if you release it during cold weather.

We never had to winter mockingbirds but have had to winter redbirds several times. I don't know why they raise babies as late as they do. After the weather gets warmer this spring, your best bet is find someone with an aviary and let it get "wild" in it. That will also give it a chance to build its flying strength. After it goes in the aviary you will need to keep any contact to a minimum.

You will be thoroughly charmed. They are wonderful little guys, very inquisitive and want to be with you all the time.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you Mary Jane for that information regarding unmated males. I will keep my fingers crossed that this baby is a girl. Not that a song bird at night sounds all that bad! Maggie, thank you for your encouragement. I like the aviary idea prior to release and I know just the place!!! The woman who is teaching my Rehab Class rescues raptors. I am sure she will know where or who to set this baby up with. If not at her place. Too bad he/she could not reside in a pigeon aviary?? ha ha! My husband is building a large flight aviary for my birds this coming spring. He refused to do it prior to the harsh winter. I will find a place. I think that sound the safest for the bird. I really don't want to make a "pet" out of this baby. How can I be fair to the bird without it imprinting on me?? What about a puppet who feeds it? Like they do with the condors??? Will this baby return to a wild life after spending a winter in the safety of a human "mama"? Especially if it imprints. This is a real concern for the bird. What choice do I have? I could tell this woman to ask someone else, but I am drawn to helping. I feel like I should give it my best and have all of you as support rather than passing him/her off onto someone else who may or may not have such a support system. Am I being rational? So what about those bugs? and what kind do they eat??? or what kind can't they eat??? I've got a lot more to learn before October 16th. Thanks for your advice all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cricket,

Yes, just being able to put the bird outside in the sun for a little bit on days when the weather allows would be fine.

As everyone has been telling you, mockingbirds are wonderful birds just full of personality. I think you're up to the task, so if you're willing .. go for it!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cricket,


Does the person who apprehended this little Bird, understand that in the Natural History of Mockers, they leave the Nest very 'early' and that this is normal for them?

The youngsters occupy low shrubs or the ground, are about fearless, and their Parents fly down to feed them? They are Feathered at this time, but very 'stubby'...

Most people grabbing what they assume are 'Baby' Mockers, are grabbing young Birds who did not need 'rescueing'...

This is important...

Please, consider it in relation to this Bird's age and feathering...and or post an image.

The longer this goes on, the worse it will be for this Bird if they were perfectly allright to be where they were when 'found'...or to which they possibly should be returned.

What most people would call a 'Baby' for Mockers, IS a Bird who is supposed to be doing what they were doing...being on the ground and low places, and being fed and learning to hunt bugs, via their Parent's attentions...

Very different than Pigeons, who are NOT supposed to be on-the-ground ever...unless they can fly back 'up'...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good points, Phil, about not birdnapping a young bird that has fledged and is still being cared for by the parents. Somehow, I got the impression that this young mockingbird has been in rehab too long to consider trying to return it to the parents.

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Phil, the woman who currently has the bird was brought this baby by someone else who had decided it was abandoned. I am positive that this woman had asked the person to leave the bird alone and do the protocol of "wait and see" in order to be sure that the parents were not actively involved. She has had this bird for at least a few weeks. Like I said before, I will get more details asap. Unfortunatley, this particular mocker will not be able to go back to where it was originally picked up, regardless of the fact that you and I both know, it may have been left under a bush as part of its normal and natural upbringing. I wish it could go back to its parents, but that does not seem realistic at this stage of things. So, here we are. This bird was most likely not abandoned but its fate was decided by a caring uniformed person who thought they were doing good. So now the most important thing to do is focus on the proper care of this baby. I promise, if I take this bird on, I will do all I can to do it right. Ok??? So again Phil, what bugs do I feed him/her? or what bugs do I avoid? I only have until Oct. 16th to learn as much as possible before taking on this mocker. I will call the woman tomorrow and ask her a million and one questions and try to get a photo. I do not know if she has one. I only see her once a week for the past 4 weeks now during our Wildlife Rehabilitation class. Next Monday there is no class due to the holiday.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cricket, The poor mocker baby didn't make it due to internal injuries, it died in my hands and I cried like a baby. It fell out of the nest and brought to me the next day. That's the down side of rehabbing especially when they have internal injuries because no matter what you do you just can't save them, and each one you lose it will break your heart. If it had lived the chances of rehabbing might have been good being I have tons of mockers in my yard everyday. That day I had two starlings come in with the baby mocker, the one starling was messed up really bad and died, and the other one had its foot cut off and pulled through.

With imprinting, usually a baby that is raised alone by a human most of the time ends up imprinted.

I know you can do it, meeting the demands is easier than you think. Mocking birds are very beautiful and are a joy to have around.

Mary Ann


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cricket,


Well...by October 16th...this young Mocker should be self feeding, hunting Bugs, and no longer needing to be fed.

Late season Omnivores-insectivores are tough to find the right Bugs for...

And really, unless one has established the rapport with the youngster for them to come and 'see' what you are interested in when you find a bug...it is going to be pretty rough to show them bugs you are finding...

Generally, anything small is a provisionally good bet...

Out here, they eat Black Widows, no matter how big the Black Widow may be...Grass Spiders...Katydids...thrips...May Flies...

Stear clear of Beatles I think...

Earthworms are too dangerous...

Many Catapillars are fine, but some will make the Bird ill if the Catapillar has been eating toxic-to-Birds plants...

Crickets ( sorry, ) are good...

The young Mocker needs to see these Bugs 'live' and for the most part will know what to do with them, and or will chase them on foot...

Far as I know, once they are of that age to be on the ground, then soon after, the Bugs are brought to them still alive and let go next to the youngster...and soon, the youngster also starts looking for them on their own.

It is quite a while since I raised any Baby Mockers, but I did it more or less like that...where, once I thought they were showing interest and movement toward various Bugs, I would locate bugs and call the Bird to come see them, and the youngster Mocker owuld go after it and catch it.

If it did not like it, it would soon decide to leave that kind of bug alone...if it liked it, it would soon decide to seek more of them, or to show enthusiasm when I called them for my finding one.

The Mocker Babys I had were without any Feathers yet and were quite tiny when brought to me...

Otherwise, the ones I have often seen boldly standing on sidewalks or near low bushes and so on, Featherd stubby ones, I never got to see much of how their parents managed the graduated progression from feeding the 'Baby', to showing the Baby the Bugs brought live, to letting the Bug loose next to the youngster, to finding Bugs to show 'to' the youngster by calling them to come see, to the youngster seeking out their own bugs from learning about it gradually...so...I can only conjecture on the progression.

I do recall though, that mine were very able to deal with eating the Black Widows, and knew how to handle them.

They did not like Silverfish...

They liked Mayflies...

They Liked Buterflies and small Moths...but they need to have us remove the Wings for them untill they are able to do so themselves...and here too, some MOths will make them throw up, and if so, then they will decide to leave that kind of Moth alone...so it is important they get to 'see' the Food-Bug fully when one brings it, or calls them to 'find' it...so they can learn what to avoid next time, as well as what they like.

Yours I will guess is old enough for this phase now...of being handed live Bugs at his feet, and or being led to them...

Good luck!


When they get old enough, they think they 'own' everything and everyone in the house...!

And, in their logic of territory, they do!


If you have other kinds of Birds, the Mocker will chase them around like World War One 'Dog Fights', and this of course, within reason, is great excercise for the Mocker and for the other Birds...and makes for really good tight quarters flying skills that can pay off later for all concerned.

The best, most agile, most amazing Pigeons I had, were the ones who while still young, were chased around the House by Mockers...Lol...

Those boys and girls could likely starve any Hawk...they could fly full tilt through openings the size of a saucer, folding their Wings at the last instant then passing through like lightening..LIke Sparrows can, but this is rare for Pigeons to get to learn...

Anyway...

So long as the MOcker youngster gets real, fresh 'live' Protean, such as from Sushi-Bar fish...and gets Chlorophyll also, and gets Cherry Bits ( dried, re-hydrated are fine) to make sure his Calcium uptake is good...he should do well.

Natural Bugs are really nutritious when in variety...and nothing can be as good as they are...because the Bird gets what the Bug ate by eating the whole Bug.

Problem with meal worms, is that they have protean and keritin but no chlorophyll or other needed nutrients...

Now, a juvenile or adult Mocker will of course eat food off a little plate, and these foods one can make sure will fit the bill...

I used to roll little food bits in chlorophyll rich extracts from health food stores...and in other stuff...trying to get close to what I thought they needed, and they would eat it all just fine...

'dead' processed foods will do in a pinch, but will lack a great deal the youngster needs...

Fresh raw bits of truely wholesome Fish from Sushi Bars, and the guts too if you can get any, are excellent for them...

Nothing should ever be cooked...but in a pinch, Canned Water Pack Sardines work well, and the two layer have more skin and scales since the fish are skinnier-smaller...these and the little spines are great for them or any Song Bird who is a Bug eater...

But, they must have the Sour or Dark ( not 'Bing') Cherrys or ( I think, ) Elderberrys, also...

I used to take a ripe Bartless Pear, slice in half lengthwise, and put little food things on it, and sprinkle on all of it various suppliments...

And the youngster Mockers ( or other omnivore Birds, usually Sparrows in my experience ) always loved it, eating a lot of the Pear half, as well as the fish bits, cherry bits and so on, on it.


More work than Pigeons!

Lol...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just adding my 2 cents...always loved the "Mockers!" When I did my early morning "Scavenger" walks, I would see and hear one just singing away and carrying on. I would "tease" by trying to repeat his calls. He sure never failed to answer!

At ASU, they would build their nests along a busy walkway. There were many stories of people being "dive-bombed" by super protective Mockingbirds! 

Good Luck, Cricket! I'm sure all will go well!

Just saw Phil's post...sounds like he's given you all kinds of good info!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Just adding my 2 cents...always loved the "Mockers!" When I did my early morning "Scavenger" walks, I would see and hear one just singing away and carrying on. I would "tease" by trying to repeat his calls. *He sure never failed to answer!*
> 
> At ASU, they would build their nests along a busy walkway. There were many stories of people being "dive-bombed" by super protective Mockingbirds!
> 
> ...



We have had one all summer until about two weeks ago (presumably he finally found a mate!) and he would sit every day (and night) outside of my room where my parrot-and-friends are. After a few days you could hear the mockingbird doing his very best trilling version of "What a pretty bird", as well as other classics such as "No biting" and "Good cookie for Hana".  He couldn't quite get the articulation of the words right, but mimicked the sounds of the phrases and came pretty darn close. Speaking parrot as I do, I knew exactly what he was saying! He has also taught my parrot some new noises, and both of them do the phone ringing, but I'm not sure who taught who that since Hana has done that for years, and the mocky probably picked it up somewhere a long time ago, too. They're so funny, they will sit and imitate your sounds if you talk to them, I love that. Cool little birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, I love the mockingbirds too.

I notice that they will choose a really high spot, such as the tallest chimney or telephone/power pole and then go through their whole concert of songs.

I've also noticed that sometimes inbetween songs, they will do a little leaping flip too.

I really enjoy listening to them, even though sometimes they wake me up with their concerts outside my bedroom window super early.

Linda

PS...Cricket, good luck with the baby, if you decide to take this on.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I called the woman today and wouldn't you know it? Her shop is closed on Wed. I called her home and her boys said she is at the hospital with their father. He is currently suffering from Kidney Stones. So, I have left a message and must wait to hear back. No more details for now. I am getting excited about this bird. It does sound like a great learning experience! I just hope that it is currently getting live bugs... and plenty of calcium. I will write with more information as I get it. Thaks again to all of you for all of your input.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cricket...


Oh-no...

It is not that the young Birds need 'plenty of Calcium'...

It is that they need foods which support THEIR metabolism for Calcium uptake and utilization. They will get all the Calcium they need from a ( for them) 'normal' diet.

Just giving Calcium will at best do nothing, and at worst, can really screw them up.


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

OK, no photos to share. Information though. The baby had feathers already when she got him/her four weeks ago. She guesses he/she is 5 or 6 weeks old... It is roughly 4 - 5 inches in length with its tail feathers, which she said he/she just pulled out!!!!! It is currently eating a mixture of Iams Kitten Food and Gerber Chicken baby food, egg whites and a calcium liquid the vet had given her when the baby got ill. Hmph... no fresh fruit in there whatsoever! Oh yeah, the bird drinks on its own occasionally. I have decided to take this baby... I am actually considering picking him/her up sooner if she will allow it. She also offered me a Mourning Dove that she has had for 6 months after a run in with a car windshield. The dove was not suffering from any breaks, just stunned and when she tried to release it, it would not fly off. Do Mourning Doves suffer from coccidia in the same way a pigeon would? where it may affect it's flying??? I think this bird may need a stool check. What about that??? Should I take that one too???? OMG, my husband is going to freak! We are in the planning stages of building a barn on our property to house our rehabs. I am getting a state license but am still in the beginning stages of that process. My sunroom is not all that large!!! Talk to me!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, this is excellent training for you but I would caution you to maybe limit it for now to the dove and mocker. It is so easy to keep taking them in and then get too many. I made that mistake early on and finally had to stop taking in songbirds, and just limit our rehabbing to pigeons. The songbirds, to me, are much harder and more time consuming to raise. 

I would go ahead and take the dove and then let your vet check it. I've never had one with coccidiosis but I guess they could have it. Seems they get yeast infections and canker more than anything. I hope you can get a baby dove this spring because they are such great little birds to raise.

Also, if you get a chance this spring to raise some starlings - go for it!

See, I'm telling you on one hand to take it slow and then encouraging you to get more


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm glad you decided to take the mocker in. Mourning doves are pretty good birds to rehab, I've rehabbed them before.



Lady Tarheel said:


> Also, if you get a chance this spring to raise some starlings - go for it


Yes Cricket I agree with Maggie, if you get the chance to raise starlings definitely go for it. I have 7 non releaseable starlings, they are beautiful birds.

Mary Ann


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cricket, 


Yahhhhh...go slow...especially now, and do not let yourself get too many too fast or it will easily be too much to do well.

Mocker Baby sounds to me like they will really need a better diet.

Far as I know, any illness Pigeons can get, Doves can get also.

Worms might be somehting to look out for also, as for the Dove not feeling like flying.

Ideally of course, our Work is for them, and so whenever possible, they may have or resume a wild life.


This takes a lot of nuances and awarenesses which are far beyond just somehow managing them as patients/wards.

Song Birds really need their elders and peers to learn from, or else they are at a huge disadvantage later when released.

Pigeons can manage well with our raising them if we do it right and really do fulfill our roles as surrogate parents, and this means we do it as close as possible to how they need it done...and a 'Barn' might not be the ticket for much really, besides that there is too much to do well...

Babys we raise need us to to do a lot of things beyond just feeding them, and they need us to allow them to be socialized to their wild/feral bretherin at the right pace and in the right stages, and with the right supervision and gestures, or else they too can get messed up and be unreleaseable.

Anyone doing this kind of stuff can only too easily end up with a housefull of pets, simply with the ones who legidimately are un-releaseable because of physical handicap...let alone the ones who are un-releaseable because we goof things up or did not have it to give, so...

Go slow...

Do not try more than you can really spend the time and care with as individuals...or else you will only be kidding yourself at their expense.

As for me, if I have four patients who are 'serious' in terms of injury or illness or frailty, I am pretty well maxed out.

I can handle dozens of Babys just fine because I am long since sued to dealiong with them...but even that, combined with a few sick or hurt ones, and it leaves little time or mental room for much of anything else.

If I get tired or have other things to do, they have to come first, so the other things are neglected to favor them.

There is no other way...and it can overwhelm easily when it becomes too much...and it is not like one can walk away or take a break from it...so...be careful...!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

